# Inception Hosting - mix of offers, grab a bargain!



## AnthonySmith (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi Folks,

 

Few offers from Inception Hosting, I waited for my last offer to get on to the second page before posting this one as it is similar.

 

Inception Hosting has been in business since December 2010, it is a UK LTD company owned and operated by me, while the original and primary focus of Inception Hosting was Xen based offers in the last 12 months the company direction has had a slight shift in to offering OpenVZ products and is currently testing a VMWare platform.

 

Rather than make this a flood of offers I have picked and made exclusive discount codes on certain OpenVZ packages which will hopefully be appealing to the VPSboard user base as well as posting the usual well priced Xen offers.

 

Starting with OpenVZ packages in Miami I have some offers for you all that have not been released anywhere else, the Data Center is Coresite Miami (Miami IX), they are controlled by the Virtualizor platform rather than SolusVM and are ploop based rather than SimFS, the hostnodes run kernel care for rebootless updates.

 

Now to the Offers:

 


*OpenVZ Miami*

 

*VZ1024:*

 



2 vCPU Cores



1024 MB Dedicated Ram



1024 MB vSWAP



20 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



500 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IPv4 Address



5 x IPv6 Addresses



Virtualizor Management Panel



FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup

 

 

 

€2.00 p/month with coupon: miami-ovz-vpsb1

!BUY NOW!

 

 

*VZ2048:*

 



2 vCPU Cores



2048 MB Dedicated Ram



1024 MB vSWAP



40 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



1000 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IPv4 Address



5 x IPv6 Addresses



Virtualizor Management Panel



FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available

 

 

 

€2.75 p/month with coupon: miami-ovz-vpsb2

!BUY NOW!

 

 

*VZ3072:*

 



2 vCPU Cores



3072 MB Dedicated Ram



1024 MB vSWAP



60 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



2000 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IPv4 Address



5 x IPv6 Addresses



Virtualizor Management Panel



FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup

 

 

 

€3.75 p/month with coupon: miami-ovz-vpsb3

!BUY NOW!

 

 

*VZ4096:*

 



4 vCPU Cores



4096 MB Dedicated Ram



1024 MB vSWAP



80 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



3000 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IPv4 Address



5 x IPv6 Addresses



Virtualizor Management Panel



FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup

 

 

 

€5.00 p/month with coupon: miami-ovz-vpsb4

!BUY NOW!

 

 

*VZ6144:*

 



4 vCPU Cores



6144 MB Dedicated Ram



1024 MB vSWAP



100 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



4000 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IPv4 Address



5 x IPv6 Addresses



Virtualizor Management Panel



FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup

 

 

 

 

 

€7.50 p/month with coupon: miami-ovz-vpsb6

!BUY NOW!

 

 

 

 


*Xen HVM Miami Offers (Windows/Linux/BSD - All self Install from ISO)*



*VPS 1024:*

 



1024 MB Dedicated Ram



20 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



500 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IPv4 Address



5 x IPv6 Addresses



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup

 

 

 

€5.00 p/month with coupon code below

Use code: themiami50 for 50% off for life

 

!BUY NOW!

 

 

*VPS 2048:*

 



2048 MB Dedicated Ram



45 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



1000 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IPv4 Address



5 x IPv6 Addresses



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup

 

 

 

€10.00 p/month with coupon code below

Use code: themiami50 for 50% off for life

 

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 3072:*

 



3072 MB Dedicated Ram



65 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



1500 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IPv4 Address



5 x IPv6 Addresses



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup

 

 

 

€12.50 p/month with coupon code below

Use code: themiami50 for 50% off for life

 

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 4096:*

 



4096 MB Dedicated Ram



85 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



2000 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IPv4 Address



5 x IPv6 Addresses



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup

 

 

 

€15.00 p/month with coupon code below

Use code: themiami50 for 50% off for life

 

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 6144:*

 



6144 MB Dedicated Ram



125 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



3000 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IPv4 Address



5 x IPv6 Addresses



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup

 

 

 

€17.50 p/month with coupon code below

Use code: themiami50 for 50% off for life

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 8192:*

 



8192 MB Dedicated Ram



170 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



4000 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IPv4 Address



5 x IPv6 Addresses



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup

 

 

 

€22.50 p/month with coupon code below

Use code: themiami8GB 

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 16384:*

 



16384 MB Dedicated Ram



170 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



8000 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IPv4 Address



5 x IPv6 Addresses



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup

 

 

 

 

 

€39.50 p/month with coupon code below

Use code: themiami16gb 

 

!BUY NOW!

 

 

 

 

 


*Xen PV Miami Offers (Linux template based)*

 

 

*VPS 1024:*

 



1024 MB Dedicated Ram



1024 SWAP



25 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



500 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IPv4 Address



5 x IPv6 Addresses



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup

 

 

 

€5.00 p/month with coupon code below

Use code: themiami50 for 50% off for life

 

!BUY NOW!

 

 

*VPS 2048:*

 



2048 MB Dedicated Ram



2048 SWAP



50 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



1000 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IPv4 Address



5 x IPv6 Addresses



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup

 

 

 

€10.00 p/month with coupon code below

Use code: themiami50 for 50% off for life

 

!BUY NOW!

 

 

*VPS 3072:*

 



3072 MB Dedicated Ram



3072 SWAP



80 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



1500 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IPv4 Address



5 x IPv6 Addresses



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup

 

 

 

€12.50 p/month with coupon code below

Use code: themiami50 for 50% off for life

 

!BUY NOW!

 

 

*VPS 4096:*

 



4096 MB Dedicated Ram



4096 SWAP



100 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



2000 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IPv4 Address



5 x IPv6 Addresses



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup

 

 

 

€15.00 p/month with coupon code below

Use code: themiami50 for 50% off for life

 

!BUY NOW!

 

 

*VPS 6144:*

 



6144 MB Dedicated Ram



6144 SWAP



160 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



3000 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IPv4 Address



5 x IPv6 Addresses



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup

 

 

 

€17.50 p/month with coupon code below

Use code: themiami50 for 50% off for life

 

!BUY NOW!

 

 

*VPS 8192:*

 



8192 MB Dedicated Ram



8192 SWAP



200 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



4000 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IPv4 Address



5 x IPv6 Addresses



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup

 

 

 

€22.50 p/month with coupon code below

Use code: themiami8GB 

 

!BUY NOW!

 

 

*BONUS: for the next 7 days 20% free extra bandwidth on any package bought via any of the coupon codes listed above on VPSBPOARD!*

 

 

Thanks for reading, the offers above are based on monthly packages, both Moneybookers/Skrill and paypal are available for payments, if anyone would like a price for longer terms please don't hesitate to ask.

 

Anthony.


----------

